# Tent Campers



## driftwood2

Looking like a good weekend to be out with this front dropping temperatures.

I wonder how many over 50 still tent camp? I'm 71 and just got back from 9 days in Colorado. Good times!


----------



## mas360

I started tent camping in the teens. Got out of it at age 45 and am not going there again.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville

We did when the kids were little. By the time that they were in their teens, we switched to RVs.


----------



## sqwaby

My wife and I tent camped until this time last year when we bought a small slide in truck camper I'm 58. We still keep it simple, cook outside over the fire etc.


----------



## peckerwood

My family tent camped for years until times got better for us and we could afford motel rooms or cabins.I sure miss real camping and have been getting my stuff out and seeing what's still usable.I'm going to retire in April,and am looking forward to camping out again.I have a travel trailer,but it just aint as fun as a good tent and cot.


----------



## wisslbritches

Even though we have a fifth wheel camper I still enjoy tent camping and hammocks. I'm a Boy Scout leader and a TPWD volunteer so I still have plenty of opportunities. I often pitch a tent by the camper or hang in the hammock for the evening.


----------



## atexan

We graduated to a pop up a few years ago for our 3 to 4 times a year trips. I admit I am a bit spoiled to having A/C to cool down in.


----------



## Mrschasintail

I took Tater on a youth hunt a couple of weekends ago when it was cooooold!!!! I borrowed a 0 degree Mummy Bag, and it was AWESOME!!!!! I would have never believed how well those things work! Slept like a baby!


----------



## sea hunt 202

My awesome wife said she wanted to go camping and I put that off off as long as possible, so when I said ok I asked her would you like to provision the camping gear she said yes. So I went to PPL and bought a 27 ft with a slide out. We loved that but that is not what she had in mind. Now it is the only way to go- get a trailer


----------



## Whitebassfisher

When I was a kid we took a little pop up camper literally all over the lower 48. It was just a bed on each side and an aisle, all canvas no hard top, nothing built in. Coleman's and white gas. It was awesome!


----------



## sea hunt 202

We are considering a tent camp in a few weeks good to hear a Man of 71 can do it, as I am freaking out about that. We no longer have our RV and I am sure I will wake in the night sweating-am considering a generator and a window unit. And the issue of not having a security wall of tin to protect us, yes it was thin but that would wake us in the event a bad person trying to break in, and yes I keep a 45 under my pillow.


----------

